# Panasonic LX100 announced soon



## 123Photog (Sep 15, 2014)

it is said to look very sexy... well we will see in 40 minutes.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 16, 2014)

123Photog said:


> it is said to look very sexy... well we will see in 40 minutes.


Take a look here:
http://www.panasonic.com/de/consumer/foto-video/lumix-kompaktkameras/dmc-lx100.html

(sorry, just German page)


----------

